# Senko Rod - Rainshadow XMB843



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

This is a 7' Rainshadow RX8 XMB843 that's going to be used as a senko rod for bass in the California Delta. Gudebrod scarlet and NCP white. This one was tough to let go... I sure would've liked to go stick a bucketmouth or two with it before it shipped out!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Great work Kyle.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Geeez, I hate to focus on the butt, but that's schweeet! Great job!


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Another great looking stick.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

there is such a thing as product research and development & testing ya know , heck give it a whirl !


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

Beautiful work as usual. That butt is something else.


----------



## GoldenTouchDecals (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice Kyle . . .excellent epoxy work. 

Charlie


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Very nice handle indeed and the rest of the rod is not too shabby. One of the nicest rods that I have ever seen. The color combo on the butt really is an eye catcher.


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow! Customer is gonna flip. Super nice!


----------



## Daniel09 (Sep 20, 2009)

i wish i was the one that was getting this rod!!! and your going to have to give me some tips on that tiger none of mine come out that nice and you are consistent 

Daniel


----------



## Rainshadow (Apr 8, 2008)

Very nice!


----------

